# My p's eat pellets, my p's eat pellets...



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Earlier this week I went to my favorite lfs, just to nose around a little (of course I ended up bringing home 30 bucks worth of fish....







), and when I paid them, they gave me some sample bags of Tetra Wafer Mix (two types of pellets: one with spirulina algae, and one with meaty contents).
When I came home, I tossed some crushed pellets in, and noticed that my reds became a little excited, but they didn't act.... The next day, again I tossed in some, to feed the catfish, and noticed that shortly after they sank to the bottom, my reds started scavenging the gravel like crazy (they reminded me of oversized cories...), but when I tossed in some more, they ignored that... And today, I again tossed in crushed pellets, and again my reds became really excited. Being a stubborn ass, I decided to throw in some more pellets, to see what the p's would do, and this time they were all over it, fighting over each little pellet. They almost looked like children being handed some candy...

I'm really excited that they accept these pellets, because I tried over and over with all sorts of pellets, but out of every 20 I dropped in, maybe one got eaten by them. It's a great addition to their regular, meaty diet (since they contain all sorts of vitamines, algae and other healthy ingredients).

Anyways, just wanted to share this.
Thanks for reading, and now you may continue with your normal business


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats great Jud. I have my spilos on a diet that consists of me offering pellets every other day. I think that makes for a more nutritional diet IMO.

~Dj


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn you .....







...hahaha..congrads..i wish i could get my p to except pellets


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

thePACK - what type of P's do you have? Solitary Serra's will be almost impossible to convert to pellets. The key is to have a school. Keep trying at it, sonner or later one will take to them. Once one does, the others will realize that pellets are in fact food. Soon you will have a school that takes to pellets. I would say that mine are just about all accepting pellets, BUT, it has taken me about 2 months all together of slowly introducing them to pellets.

~Dj


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

pellets, piece O cake... mine eats sinking shrimp pellets, algae waffers, anfloating cichlid pellets


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Good range there.

~Dj


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great stuff judazzz







that will be handy.... lucky dog!


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Mine ravage the shrimp pellets, but only if the light is off, like they're trying to hide something.....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

scrapedogg said:


> Mine ravage the shrimp pellets, but only if the light is off, like they're trying to hide something.....


 I guess they're a bit embarrassed by it: being bloodthirsty, evil piranha's and have a craving for pellets









A good way to try out what kinds of pellets your p's will accept is just tossing in different brands and types of pellets for the catfish you keep with them: if the p's are interested, they'll be searching the gravel for it like mad. They'll most likely go after that kind of pellets sooner or later...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

is there one perticular pellet better then the other or should just buy diffrent types and mix it


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I guess it depends on the fish - what some like, others don't.
I have tried many different sorts of algae and bottom feeder tablets, which they didn't care about, before I found the ones they really like. Just a matter of trial-and-error....


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I was trying to find something that my 4" red would eat off of the top of the tank...I tried krill and he goes nuts over it...it is nice when you can get them to eat a variety of foods like that.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Mine are currently eating Hikari Gold Cichlid Pellets.

~Dj


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

mine have always eaten pellet and even the piraya does now i use tera doramin
dixon


----------



## spike (Nov 27, 2002)

my reds will eat floating pellets, but the caribe wont eat nothing unless it`s meat.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

The only thing I can get my rhom to eat is beef and feeders...I am still trying to find some smelt and try that.I have heard that they love it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

icepick36m said:


> The only thing I can get my rhom to eat is beef and feeders...I am still trying to find some smelt and try that.I have heard that they love it.


Maybe you can stuff pellets in the food you offer your fish: perhaps you can trick them and they'll swallow it together with the other food...









And smelt is a great food source: most piranha's will kill for it


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

my ps eat shrimp pellets. i bought a huge can of them from wall mart for about 1/3 of the price at lfs


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats...about 10 years ago i had a little Cariba that liked eating floating pellets...not so common at all but always something to be happy!


----------

